# Probleme mit Usb-Stick! Hilfe dringend gesucht!!!



## WhackShit007 (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ein Kumpel von mir hat leider ein recht ernstes Problem. Für das theo. Wissen(fahrschule) hat er einen USB-Stick(schreibgeschützt) bekommen, welcher nun aber nicht erkannt wird. auf dem Rechner in der Fahrschule lief er noch(Betriebssystem muss ich nachtragen; weiß ich jetzt nicht). Dass Betriebssystem am getesteten Computer ist win7 64bit(auf nem laptop). und zwar ist das ergebnis, wenn man ihn anschließt, oft ein anderes. 

meistens sagt er dann: "legen sie einen datenträger in das wechseldatenträger ein". so eine handlung ist aber leider unmöglich(von der grammatik nicht zu reden). ein anderes mal führt er so eine art checkliste mit lauter häkchen durch und bei "Gerät entfernen" ist dann nur ein kreuz. wieder ein anderes mal will er dann den datenträger gleich formatieren was ich aber meinem kumpel nicht antun kann. auch eine variante ist ein hinweis mit: "die gerätetreibersoftware wurde nicht installiert". neuestes symptom: beim gleichen hinweis, wo darunter bei massenspeichergerät ein kreuz war erscheint plötzlich bei usb-device darunter ein häkchen und er glaubt es handle sich um ein CD- laufwerk.

kollege will sich sogar extra nen neuen pc schnell holen um die fahrprüfung doch noch zu schaffen. ich hab ihm versucht dass auszureden weil ich´s für quatsch halte, sich wegen nem kaputten stick nen neuen PC zu holen. fällt euch dazu was ein? für hilfe wäre ich und er, dankbar!

was ich schon probiert habe: erweiterte freigabe, als tragbares gerät öffnen(erkennt ihn dann als leer; obwohl definitv daten drauf sind), andere usb- ports, neustarts, an- und abstecken circa 100x XD), unter geräte manager (gerät funktioniet angeblich einwandfrei) deinstallieren - dann ab und wieder anstecken, treiber aktualisieren, lieb mit ihm reden, streicheln et cetera. alle "tools" gehen nicht, da erst formatieren erforderlich ist.

meine letzten ideen sind noch: zum internet cafe rennen und dort bei allen rechnern stick ausprobieren. sich die dokumente schriftl. zu besorgen würde irwie nicht gehen, sagt er. bei hilfe und ratschlägen würde ich mich freuen. Danke!


----------



## milesdavis (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte auch mal ein ähnliches Problem, wo der sich auch aufgehangen hat usw....

Bei mir war (frag mich nicht was da passiert ist) des Rätsels Lösung einfach, dass ich an den PC gegangen bin, an dem ich den Stick das letzte Mal noch funktionierend anstecken hatte, eingesteckt habe und richtig ausgeworfen und nicht einfach rausgezogen hatte. Das wars.​


----------



## WhackShit007 (14. Dezember 2010)

milesdavis schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal ein ähnliches Problem, wo der sich auch aufgehangen hat usw....
> 
> Bei mir war (frag mich nicht was da passiert ist) des Rätsels Lösung einfach, dass ich an den PC gegangen bin, an dem ich den Stick das letzte Mal noch funktionierend anstecken hatte, eingesteckt habe und richtig ausgeworfen und nicht einfach rausgezogen hatte. Das wars.​



auch geil! aber sobald ich dass ding einmal zum laufen kriege und ich die daten retten kann, bin ich schon froh. der stick selbst ist mir relativ wurst. nen zweiten PC hab ich jetzt auch nicht zur verfügung. ich lade mir gerade den fahrschul-agent von chip. ich hoffe das ist dasselbe wie auf dem stick. danke trotzdem für den tipp!


----------



## 4riders_de (14. Dezember 2010)

Datenrettungssoftware u.U. probieren ?
Unter Linux auf den Stick zugreifen?


----------



## WhackShit007 (14. Dezember 2010)

der führeschein -agent scheint die datei auf dem stick zu sein und die hab ich ihm jetzt runtergeladen. problem ist also nicht mehr so "ernst"XD. mit bißchen kopf anstrengen hätte man da auch gleich drauf kommen können (*kopfklatsch). trotzdem: wenn ihr gerne nen bißchen rätsel löst, könnt ihr euch gerne weiter damit befassen^^. ich bleibe auch am ball(hab noch nirgends ne deutschprachige lösung im web gefunden; gleiches problem könnte ja wieder auftreten)...

edit: ok - also es handelt sich beim download nur um ne testversion die nur noch 8x 20min aktiviert werden kann. ist also doch wieder ernst. vollversion kostet immerhin 18 euro und er hätte dass ding ja eig. kostenlos von der fahrschule bekommen.


----------



## WhackShit007 (14. Dezember 2010)

4riders_de schrieb:


> Datenrettungssoftware u.U. probieren ?
> Unter Linux auf den Stick zugreifen?



linux hab ich immo nicht zur verfügung, aber versuche es zu beschaffen. smart data recovery zeigt den laufwerksbuchstaben leider nicht an. gibts andere programme welche zu empfehlen wären?


----------



## Jared566 (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde es erstmal mit Linux versuchen. Kannst dir ja ein Ubuntu Image laden und dann von der CD starten (brauchst es nicht installieren). Dort sind einige nette Tools drin, die dabei hilfreich sein könnten. Welche genau weiß ich jetzt leider nicht aus dem Kopf 

Mfg Jared


----------

